# Buying an apartment - Dubai Silicon Oasis or Dubai Sports City?



## kay04 (Oct 14, 2010)

Dear All,

I am planning to buy an apartment in Dubai, and I am confused between Dubai Sports City and Dubai Silicon Oasis.

I like where Dubai Sports City's located whereas I hear Dubai Silicon Oasis is more developed and therefore with more family friendly facilities.

Would like to hear some personal experiences, if any, from the expat forum.

Cheers!

Kay


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Sports City is a new community with potential to growth in value, but can't tell how popular it will get. Last time I went there I saw lots of empty buildings. DSO is a pretty much mature community where you can find well built and demanded properties, and you can see "life" there. I would buy a unit in DSO which would be safer investment, I think.


----------



## johndubai (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Kay04,

I believe that Dubai Sports City would be the better place to buy an apartment.The facilities are improving at a rapid rate and for a family, they already have a decent supply. Its a very short trip to Motor City which has more shops and restaurants and whatever else you may need. 
Silicon Oasis is of lower quality on the most part and is much further out from the usual spots in Dubai.

Hope this helps

John


----------



## simonkuznetsov (Oct 12, 2016)

I lived in sports city (Elite 7) the apartment was fine but there was no shops or anything in walking distance, not even a park. The best part of sports city is probably victory heights (expensive golf villas) or canal residence apartments. Sports city is still being developed but I cant see there being any new parks or promenades made, the canal (by canal residence) should be completed soon and they have the fit republik gym there along with shops and restaurants under the canal residence buildings. 

I can't comment on SO as i've not really been there.


----------

